
Unreal Engine 4.10 is Released - mariuz
https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/unreal-engine-4-10-released
======
rl3
Is it me or does Epic have one of the most effective and productive
development teams on Earth?

This was less than two and a half months ago:

[https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/unreal-
engine-49-released](https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/unreal-
engine-49-released)

~~~
digikata
I wonder if game development work culture is different at the engine companies
vs the game studios. My hypothesis is that less/no crunch leads to better
productivity...

~~~
jim-greer
I used to develop games for PC in the 90s (Ultima 7 and Netstorm). The
combination of complex products and hard holiday deadlines was just a bitch.

Console development still sucks. Mobile and PC with online distribution are
much less stressful.

If you develop tools ship dates don't matter too much as long as you're
consistently improving in ways that your customers care about.

~~~
yolesaber
This is off-topic but I would just like to thank you for your contributions to
Ultima 7. It is by far my favorite game.

~~~
jim-greer
Thanks! Amusing trivia - everyone on the development team got to be an NPC in
the game, meaning the character looked like them. I joined late, so every
character was taken except for a cyclops named Iskander.

So the cyclops looks like me, but with one big eye.

[http://wiki.ultimacodex.com/wiki/Iskander](http://wiki.ultimacodex.com/wiki/Iskander)

------
thoughtpalette
www.unrealtournament.com ALPHA is looking for community development support if
anyone's interested in getting started.

UT4 is very polished for an Alpha state.

Forum:
[https://forums.unrealtournament.com/forum.php](https://forums.unrealtournament.com/forum.php)

IRC:
[http://webchat.globalgamers.net/?channels=UnrealTournament,U...](http://webchat.globalgamers.net/?channels=UnrealTournament,UTContributors)

~~~
dgritsko
I just downloaded Unreal Tournament a few days ago and have enjoyed playing it
quite a bit (played lots of UT 2004, forgot how much I missed it!). If I want
to get involved in development, what's the best way to get started?

~~~
thoughtpalette
Seems like grabbing the dependencies and being able to compile the source
would be a great first step. After getting the project setup, I'd post on the
forums or check the trello board! Otherwise I'd check out that IRC link and
post in there, pretty responsive bunch.

I offered my skills (FE Web) on the forums, but it seems they don't need web
work.

------
unoti
How is mobile support now? I noticed they've got a bunch of promising-sounding
mobile upgrades. I'm interested in making simple mobile titles, but last time
I checked it out Unreal seemed targeted at making super high performance games
on high end mobile devices, rather than simple games that most devices can
run. Tappy Chicken would make my phone get super hot and destroyed my
battery-- and that's about as simple as a game can get. Is Unreal a good
choice now for making straightforward mobile games? A year ago, I felt like
Unity was a better choice for that, but wonder if that's still true today.

------
rafaelferreira
I wonder if Tim Sweeney's research on lambda-aleph, a dependently typed
language, is reflected on Unreal Engine somewhere.

[http://www.leafpetersen.com/leaf/publications/dtp2013/lambda...](http://www.leafpetersen.com/leaf/publications/dtp2013/lambda-
aleph-overview.pdf)

~~~
shasta
I doubt it. Isn't Unreal Engine still written in C++?

~~~
ploxiln
It is, but a lot of in-game object behaviors (and almost all modding) was done
in "UnrealScript", a sort of java like language that compiles to bytecode.

[https://ardvaark.net/unrealscript-and-domainspecific-
languag...](https://ardvaark.net/unrealscript-and-domainspecific-languages)

UE4 seems to have more complex scripting capabilities:

> UE4 also includes new developer features to reduce iteration time, and
> allows updating of C++ code while the engine is running. The new "Blueprint"
> visual scripting system (a successor to UE3's "Kismet"[80]) allows for rapid
> development of game logic without using C++, and includes live
> debugging.[81][82]

~~~
Kristine1975
UE 4 doesn't have UnrealScript anymore. Quoth Tim Sweeney:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/213647/Epics_Tim_Sweeney_...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/213647/Epics_Tim_Sweeney_lays_out_the_case_for_Unreal_Engine_4.php)

>Another realization the team had was that the separation between the C++ code
and UnrealScript in Unreal Engine 3 held things back for the engine and for
programmers of games. "You end up with basically two different programming
worlds," says Sweeney. "Each is nice in its own way, but the boundary between
is a very messy place."

>"We removed UnrealScript, and went strictly to C++, and we have seen huge
dividends from that," says Sweeney. "It would have been almost impossible to
get to the point we were today, to release the whole codebase."

------
eikenberry
I was impressed by the number of pull requests from iOS developers, almost as
many as from the Linux community. I had no idea iOS developers were so
community oriented. Nice.

~~~
heinrich5991
Where do you see these pull requests?

~~~
apetresc
You have to sign up on UnrealEngine.com and add your Github account name to
get an invite to the organization, which lets you access the repository.
Instructions are here: [https://www.unrealengine.com/ue4-on-
github](https://www.unrealengine.com/ue4-on-github)

------
Sir_Vival
I wish it had better 2D support - the choice between Unity and Gamemaker could
use with another solid option.

~~~
Impossible
Defold ([http://www.defold.com/](http://www.defold.com/)) is potentially a
solid option for 2D. I always find it interesting that some of the biggest
requests for primarily 3D engines (Unity, UE4) are better 2D tools, and that
no one, outside of Gamemaker, has built a 2D engine that has gained as much
adoption or has as strong of a toolset.

~~~
Namrog84
I think it's because people want the option to move to 3d later if they want.
Without having to learn more tools and language. I never liked gamemaker
because its game maker language not being useful in other areas. I like making
2d and 3d games and having it be in the same place makes it much easier. I do
realize how awesome game maker is and what it does. But it has a few
limitations that killed it for me

~~~
Kiro
I'm a 2D developer and have no interest in making 3D games so I prefer an
engine focusing exclusively on 2D.

------
Slump
Ah, I've been playing around with UE 4.9 this week and was missing the VS2015
support. Good to see it added. The blueprint graph node alignment feature is
rather neat as well. I've found myself spending far too much time dragging
nodes so they are all "just so."

------
cyrusaf
butt stuff?

------
angersock
It's kinda weird seeing all the pull requests in the bugfix list.

Like, it's good to share progress, but it's sad to see it on a proprietary
platform.

~~~
andrewd18
As long as the people submitting those pull requests understood the
ramifications of contributing code gratis to a proprietary platform, there's
nothing sad about it.

~~~
Scuds
you probably sign a license agreement: there's no "As long as you understand"

~~~
empyrical
Yes, to gain access to the GitHub repo you need to sign up for an Unreal
Engine license which involves accepting this eula:

[https://www.unrealengine.com/eula](https://www.unrealengine.com/eula)

------
huuu
Wow: _Visual Studio 2015 Support_

I think this is one of the great results of the new Microsoft.

~~~
nightski
How does this have anything to do with the new Microsoft? Unreal has always
been a windows based engine. Of course it currently runs on many more
platforms but Windows/Visual Studio is where its roots are.

------
mring33621
I'm not in the gaming industry, but when I click a link like this, I EXPECT
SOME VIDEOS, NOT JUST STILL PICS.

Am I unrealistic in this expectation?

~~~
webreac
A video of high def images in 60fps would require huge bandwidth. It may also
add annoying codec artifacts. I am not an expert, but I think it is
unrealistic.

~~~
pkroll
They'd just put them on YouTube these days, with its 60fps support. Wouldn't
cost them anything.

